
Show HN: Keyword-based search for “Who's Hiring?” posts - evgg
http://hnhiring.evgg.cc
======
evgg
After getting a little frustrated trying to Ctrl-F my way through the "Who's
Hiring?" posts, I decided to build an interface that would make searching by
keywords less of hassle.

Examples of the two currently supported query formats are:

1) "python London intern" -> simple matching (equivalent to ANDing the words)

2) "(haskell | golang) & Berlin" -> with groupings and logical operators

The backend is built in Go with Postgres for full-text search. The source is
available at
[https://github.com/evgorchakov/hnwh](https://github.com/evgorchakov/hnwh) .

Please let me know what you think!

------
codygman
Good job! I made something similar in Haskell as a CLI application... Yours is
much more complete and featureful though.

~~~
evgg
Thanks! I'd love to see the source of your cli app!

------
TheLaunchPad
SEEIICCKK

